# ECC Reference Materials



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 28, 2008)

I am planning on taking the exam in April, and feel like I'm getting a late start (started studying this past weekend). I see that a lot of people on here took the Power exam, but being that my degree is in computer engineering and I work in controls, I think the ECC depth exam is my best bet. I have a list of the books that I have so far below. Can somebody that took the ECC depth tell me if I'm headed in the right direction? And by all means, if I'm missing something critical for either the depth or breadth section, let me know.

EERM, 7th Ed.

NCEES Practice Exam

Kaplan EE Review

Kaplan EE Probs. and Solutions

Kaplan EE Sample Test

NEC 2005

Schaum's Basic Electrical Engineering

Schaum's Basic Circuit Analysis

Schaum's Electronic Devices and Circuits, 2nd Ed.

I have a study guide from P-P-I and have started reading the chapters in their suggested order. I plan on finishing my reading of the EERM, reading and working most/all of the problems in all of the Schaum's Outlines, then taking the Kaplan test, then the NCEES test. Am I on the right track? Does that sound like enough preparation?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## ndekens (Jan 29, 2008)

wilheldp said:


> I am planning on taking the exam in April, and feel like I'm getting a late start (started studying this past weekend). I see that a lot of people on here took the Power exam, but being that my degree is in computer engineering and I work in controls, I think the ECC depth exam is my best bet. I have a list of the books that I have so far below. Can somebody that took the ECC depth tell me if I'm headed in the right direction? And by all means, if I'm missing something critical for either the depth or breadth section, let me know.
> EERM, 7th Ed.
> 
> NCEES Practice Exam
> ...



I have the exact same background as you! What type of Control work do you do??? I do think you will be way better off taking the Power section though. I have browsed through the Control section of the test before and said no thank you many times.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 29, 2008)

ndekens said:


> I have the exact same background as you! What type of Control work do you do??? I do think you will be way better off taking the Power section though. I have browsed through the Control section of the test before and said no thank you many times.


I do machine controls on conveyor systems for the likes of DHL, FedEx, aiport baggage handling systems, and some distribution center work.

I have looked over the Power section in a few sample tests, and none of that stuff even looks familiar. The way I'm seeing it is that the ECC section is sorta like the General PM exam of the FE. It's pretty much the same stuff as the AM portion, but a little harder.


----------



## ndekens (Jan 29, 2008)

wilheldp said:


> I do machine controls on conveyor systems for the likes of DHL, FedEx, aiport baggage handling systems, and some distribution center work.
> I have looked over the Power section in a few sample tests, and none of that stuff even looks familiar. The way I'm seeing it is that the ECC section is sorta like the General PM exam of the FE. It's pretty much the same stuff as the AM portion, but a little harder.



Then yes you would do better with the controls pm section. I was doing controls for pumpstations and the like so I got a lot of 3 - phase power info.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jan 29, 2008)

I took the Power Depth myself. I posted a similar thread a while back, just for posterity, but it didn't get much response.

Here is the link: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3563

Good luck!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 29, 2008)

Techie_Junkie PE said:


> I took the Power Depth myself. I posted a similar thread a while back, just for posterity, but it didn't get much response.
> Here is the link: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3563
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the link...I had actually found that one in my initial pass through this forum. I'd have to say that it was fairly disheartening since the only respondent that took the ECC exam had about a 7 month head start on me as far as study schedule.

Oh well...I guess I'll just keep chugging through and hope for the best.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jan 31, 2008)

I did a little research and found these mostly pricey (except the Schaums) books:

ELECTRONICS

The Art of Electronics &lt;-- Great reviews, never saw it but checked the Table of Cont on Amazon

by Paul Horowitz (Author), Winfield Hill (Author)

ISBN-10: 0521370957

ISBN-13: 978-0521370950

COMMUNICATIONS

Modern Electronic Communication

by Jeff Beasley (Author), Gary M. Miller (Author)

ISBN-10: 0132251132

ISBN-13: 978-0132251136

Schaum's Outline of Electronic Communication

CONTROLS

Control Systems Engineering

by Norman Nise (Author)

ISBN-10: 0470169974

ISBN-13: 978-0470169971

Design of Feedback Control Systems

by Raymond T. Stefani, Bahram Shahian, Clement J. Savant, Gene H. Hostetter

ISBN-10: 0195142497

ISBN-13: 978-0195142495

Feedback Systems &lt;-- Older &amp; out of print, but supposed to be real good. Cheap @ Alibris or ebay!

by Jose B. Cruz

ISBN-10 0070148708

ISBN-13 9780070148703

Schaum's Outline of Feedback and Control Systems

These would probably only pay off on the ECC Depth Module. (Also, boning up on PLCs and ladder logic might not hurt.)

Hope these help!


----------

